# Banned Members - contribute to the list if you're so inclined



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Originally posted this in "In Memorium" - my apology to those members who misunderstood has since been deleted so I'll repeat it here. Didn't intend to imply his death, just recognize he's missing in action.










Don't know why he got banned, I had a conversation with him and he seemed pretty normal. Thread got deleted - apparently I was moderated by "question Mark"










Thanks question - restarting this thread here assuming this is where you meant by "off-topic".


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

al3d was good for some laughs.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle 
player
colchar

all those guys were banned at some point, but we let them back in


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm surprised about hedzup as well. We made a few deals and he seemed like a good guy

I was banned at the same time as laristotle and a few others but the one who banned us was kicked out and we were reinstated.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hedzup is a surprise.
Capnjim? Or a similar name. Used to see postings often, not anymore.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly., did he get banned?


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

keto said:


> al3d was good for some laughs.


I remember that user getting pretty heated in a DM with me ~10yrs ago and eventually threatening that if I didn't give him my home address, then he was going to report me for something — implying that he was a _really big guy_ and that he was going to kick my ass 😅


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Greenbacker said:


> I remember that user getting pretty heated in a DM with me ~10yrs ago and eventually threatening that if I didn't give him my home address, then he was going to report me for something — implying that he was a _really big guy_ and that he was going to kick my ass 😅


I just can't believe the old and new owners of this site put him in charge of EVERYTHING a couple of years ago. like how do you miss all those red flags..?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Greenbacker said:


> I remember that user getting pretty heated in a DM with me ~10yrs ago and eventually threatening that if I didn't give him my home address, then he was going to report me for something — implying that he was a _really big guy_ and that he was going to kick my ass 😅





vadsy said:


> I just can't believe the old and new owners of this site put him in charge of EVERYTHING a couple of years ago. like how do you miss all those red flags..?


I'm sure it wasn't funny for many, but I was laughing my ass off at the sheer stupidity. I sent him a fairly innocent PM, but they he tried to egg me on multiple times to say something so he had an excuse to wield his might banhammer. I'm not the smartest guy in most rooms, but I was smart enough to not take that particular bait.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Steadfastly., did he get banned?


No...He was apparently here 20 days ago...

@Steadfastly 
How are you? 
What's new?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

hedzup almost always had a lot of reasonably priced gear for sale.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> No...He was apparently here 20 days ago...
> View attachment 352451


that is wonderful news. I miss him


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Lincoln said:


> hedzup almost always had a lot of reasonably priced gear for sale.


I bought from and sold to Hedzup. I had a guitar on the way to him when he got banned. He seemed cool.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

vadsy said:


> that is wonderful news. I miss him


we all miss him.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

vadsy said:


> I just can't believe the old and new owners of this site put him in charge of EVERYTHING a couple of years ago. like how do you miss all those red flags..?


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Did Classic Guitars guy get banned?


----------



## FlyingFred (Sep 29, 2019)

I had dealings with Al3d on another forum... where he also got banned. He seemed to be a very aggressive person in his posts.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

FlyingFred said:


> I had dealings with Al3d on another forum... where he also got banned. He seemed to be a very aggressive person in his posts.


I remember a time when everyone around here were fawning over his partscasters, ..he sure went from hero to zero quick.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I also had quite a few deals with Jim (Hedzup), a lot of trades too. Don't know why he got banned. Probably pissed off one of the admins?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> Probably pissed off one of the admins?


It certainly would be interesting to know. 
Admittedly, I'm just a VERY curious person by nature


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

@AndyFake was an interesting piece of work. That's a long time ago now. He's the only one I can name that's been banned.

Was April Wine-guy banned or did he just leave? (Edit: David Henman was his name.)


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Was April Wine-guy banned or did he just leave? (Edit: David Henman was his name.)


Was wondering about that too. I think he just left. The only person who would know is probably GC. Speaking of, I wonder how he is doing.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

and we had that late night stoner dude, Frankie or Freddie or something. wore a beanie toque with tassels and played a Silvertone Twin Twelve really loud in videos that were all dimly lit. I liked him


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

keto said:


> I'm sure it wasn't funny for many, but I was laughing my ass off at the sheer stupidity. I sent him a fairly innocent PM, but they he tried to egg me on multiple times to say something so he had an excuse to wield his might banhammer. I'm not the smartest guy in most rooms, but I was smart enough to not take that particular bait.


I assumed mine was an isolated incident and mostly forgot about it until I saw mention of the name again here — and ultimately it was pretty laughable. Once I ignored it, it went away anyway. I got busy with life for a few years and didn’t spend much time here. I had no idea it got to that point.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Greenbacker said:


> I assumed mine was an isolated incident and mostly forgot about it until I saw mention of the name again here — and ultimately it was pretty laughable. Once I ignored it, it went away anyway. I got busy with life for a few years and didn’t spend much time here. I had no idea it got to that point.


oh yea, dude was a complete basket case.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

I remember CapnJim too. He was all over the place here at one time. Sold a nice goldtop to him. Last I saw he was trying to sell a sg junior with a horrendous neck repair last year or maybe 2 ago.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I used to come here quite a bit but it became a hostile place a few years ago. 
Now i know why.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Thunderboy1975 said:


> I used to come here quite a bit but it became a hostile place a few years ago.
> Now i know why.


That’s too bad. I’ve had some minor forum run-ins, but overall my experience with this place and the members has been overwhelmingly positive. I’ve met some very cool people, even @laristotle (it’s not true what @greco says about you, Larry! ). I’ve also had some great buy/sell deals and met cool people along the way there. Sure, personalities may occasionally clash here, but there are some cool regulars who I would happily have a beer with (again in some cases).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jdto said:


> I’ve met some very cool people, even @laristotle (it’s not true what @greco says about you, Larry! ).


WTF !!!!

More info or it didn't happen....and it certainly didn't happen.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

greco said:


> WTF !!!!
> 
> More info or it didn't happen....and it certainly didn't happen.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> that is wonderful news. I miss him


When you get these feelings, just start a Gibson thread. It's like shining the batman symbol in the sky, he can't resist. 

I don't think capn jim was banned, I think he just took a lot of flak for something and semi-retired from here? Seem to recall seeing him post something a while back, maybe in sales.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> When you get these feelings, just start a Gibson thread. It's like shining the batman symbol in the sky, he can't resist.


Brilliant sense of a humour! Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

This thread brings back memories of the unbridled flaming cannon shot being lobbed between (place name here) and Wild Bill back in the day on the tech forum. There were some entertaining exchanges worthy of the finest buttered popcorn an audience member could buy.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Chito said:


> Was wondering about that too. I think he just left. The only person who would know is probably GC. Speaking of, I wonder how he is doing.


DH left on his own steam with much fanfare and huffing and puffing.


----------



## Dave B4 (Jan 11, 2020)

tdotrob said:


> I bought from and sold to Hedzup. I had a guitar on the way to him when he got banned. He seemed cool.


Yes - bought a Yamaha THR5 from hedzup back in the spring. Good price, fast shipping and fair guy to deal with


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I still have some old pm's I sent to Wild Bill about modding a Traynor I had years ago. I never ended up doing them, but he seemed to know what he was talking about.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I still have some old pm's I sent to Wild Bill about modding a Traynor I had years ago. I never ended up doing them, but he seemed to know what he was talking about.


my favorite part was the mice nuts, oh, and of course all the shilling of tubes he went back on and denied. I liked those posts


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> my favorite part was the mice nuts, oh, and of course all the schilling of tubes he went back on and denied. I liked those posts


I never saw those. I guess I missed the good stuff. At least I sold the Traynor for what I paid for it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> ...mice nuts


I used that phrase often and tried to remember to give him credit.
Wild Bill was very good to me and I appreciated the time he spent with me when I took amps to him. 


For those of you that never saw/met him...he looked like a perfect Santa Claus...seriously. 



Chito said:


> The only person who would know is probably GC. Speaking of, I wonder how he is doing.


Same here...I think about Scott often.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> For those of you that never saw/met him...he looked like a perfect Santa Claus...seriously.


I rarely, never actually, got Santa vibes from him. But I am glad to hear that he was a good dude


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I rarely, never actually, got Santa vibes from him. But I am glad to hear that he was a good dude


I was referring to has actual appearance.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

butterknucket said:


> I still have some old pm's I sent to Wild Bill about modding a Traynor I had years ago. I never ended up doing them, but he seemed to know what he was talking about.


Whether one liked him or not, Bill knew his sh*t. I always enjoyed talking with him. He had a lot of experience....and opinions too.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

nonreverb said:


> liked him or not, Bill knew his sh*t.


like how to keep the elves from unionizing?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

vadsy said:


> like how to keep the elves from unionizing?


You leave the Keebler Elves out of this!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

greco said:


> Wild Bill was very good to me and I appreciated the time he spent with me when I took amps to him.


Same.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

nonreverb said:


> Whether one liked him or not, Bill knew his sh*t. I always enjoyed talking with him. He had a lot of experience....and opinions too.


I wasn't a member when Bill frequented here however, I have reviewed some of his posts and they are very interesting and yes he definitely knows his VTT. When you mix the ham radio and guitar amp knowledge, it is a very interesting product.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Paul Running said:


> he definitely knows his VTT.


What is "VTT" ?
Thanks


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

smorgdonkey?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

keto said:


> al3d was good for some laughs.


I wish he was still here. He did excellent relic jobs.
I always thought his edgy posts were partially just lost in translation.



butterknucket said:


> I still have some old pm's I sent to Wild Bill about modding a Traynor I had years ago. I never ended up doing them, but he seemed to know what he was talking about.


Bill was extremely knowledgeable and pleasant.
I remember him gushing about the build quality of my CAA OD-100 when I had him do a tube swap/bias etc of it. I think he said it was one of the most impressively built amps he'd ever seen.
That said, his follow through wasnt great. I left something with him for years that he never got to, and then one day said he was never going to get around to it so to pick it up. I wouldnt say things were stored particularly well there either while waiting to get on the bench. Seemed he had remarried and the wife couldnt tolerate all that stuff everywhere.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> laristotle
> player
> colchar
> 
> all those guys were banned at some point, but we let them back in


I get the others, but Larry got banned?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

vadsy said:


> I just can't believe the old and new owners of this site put him in charge of EVERYTHING a couple of years ago. like how do you miss all those red flags..?


holy crap, i think i missed that during my hiatus from here. wouldve been awesome!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> I get the others, but Larry got banned?
> View attachment 352533


yea, crazy Allen did it


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Diablo said:


> holy crap, i think i missed that during my hiatus from here. wouldve been awesome!





vadsy said:


> yea, crazy Allen did it


Ha! I knew i missed out.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> holy crap, i think i missed that during my hiatus from here. wouldve been awesome!


There was a bit of a shit show.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Diablo said:


> Ha! I knew i missed out.


it was a fun couple of days. this place was a mess. iron rule, crying grandma's, like thirty deleted threads about the iron rule and crying deleted. huge banners stretched across the gates announcing the new iron rule. I got some warnings but managed to avoid anything critical, some weren't;t so lucky, they will be missed......


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I was banned the same day as Larry for sending the moderator an email about what a moderator was supposed to do. I copied and pasted it from Google. I didn't even swear. He was acting like he owned the place, not like a moderator.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m here often (for years now) and I missed all of this?
I don’t get involved with the politics of gear. Do I have opinions on Klons and Chibsons? Sure, but I see how emotionally involved people get with these things and figure it’s not worth it.
I’ve barely even seen heated threads. I guess I don’t read those ones.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Cups said:


> I’m here often (for years now) and I missed all of this?
> I don’t get involved with the politics of gear. Do I have opinions on Klons and Chibsons? Sure, but I see how emotionally involved people get with these things and figure it’s not worth it.
> I’ve barely even seen heated threads. I guess I don’t read those ones.


I've been here pretty much every day for years and I missed all that excitement.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

AL3D’s tyrannical oppression was severe, but short lived the way I remember. I’m not really good on being PC, so I’ll say good riddance. He was an arsehole. His guitars that he was assembling were nice though.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

greco said:


> What is "VTT" ?
> Thanks


Vacuum Tube Technology.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I heard that Nickysixx guy got banned too....used to post stuff for sale regularly.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> I heard that Nickysixx guy got banned too....used to post stuff for sale regularly.


...yeah, but not stuff he actually owned or had in his possession yet. 😄


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> ...yeah, but not stuff he actually owned or had in his possession yet. 😄


Interesting character...


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

I brought amps to “Wild Bill” as well. When I later brought the same amps to Rich at Amplifiers Plus, Rich had strong opinions about the poor quality of Bill's work on my amps. Said he had to correct a lot of it.

Whether that’s one repair guy trying to put down another in order to generate more business for himself, I don’t know. Just an alternate perspective to consider.


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

In my experience rich can be a pretty prickly dude, I'm not surprised (I should add that he also definitely knows his stuff and he's a great tech, I just don't like dealing with him personally)


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

TubeStack said:


> Whether that’s one repair guy trying to put down another in order to generate more business for himself, I don’t know. Just an alternate perspective to consider.


Yup that is what it is. Bill has a solid reputation


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

markxander said:


> In my experience rich can be a pretty prickly dude, I'm not surprised (I should add that he also definitely knows his stuff and he's a great tech, I just don't like dealing with him personally)


Ha, I know what you mean. He does seem great on a tech level but lacking in soft skills/bedside manner, but that doesn’t bother me.

He also had a different amp of mine for two months and couldn’t isolate the problem, and then I fixed it myself by simply replacing a power tube, after getting it back months later. But I think he’s generally good at repairs but gets busy/overwhelmed and doesn’t spend a lot of time troubleshooting odd problems.




Distortion said:


> Yup that is what it is. Bill has a solid reputation


Yes, he seemed to here, but after Rich's remarks I wondered if WB was good at seeming like an expert on forums but lacking in actual hands-on skills.

Another example: WB sent me home with a homemade amp head to try, while he fixed mine, which was very nice of him, but when I got home and plugged in his amp and turned it on, something instantly blew up/fried and smelt like smoke, without ever making a sound. It was kind of comical.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

The evolution of my life here at GC
















Now my 'banned' avatar has been change to this;


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> The evolution of my life here at GC
> View attachment 354536
> 
> View attachment 354537
> ...


From Freewheelin Franklin to Fat Freddy's cat.

Fuck


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> From Freewheelin Franklin to Fat Freddy's cat.
> 
> Fuck


I may be Phineas T. Phreak next.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

@TB2019 did that guy get banned? or just taking a break


----------



## HolttChris (Aug 10, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> Originally posted this in "In Memorium" - my apology to those members who misunderstood has since been deleted so I'll repeat it here. Didn't intend to imply his death, just recognize he's missing in action.
> 
> View attachment 352442
> 
> ...


Hah he got banned after a deal we made went sour resulting in some heated, creepy and uncalled for behaviour. He’s one of the worst people I have dealt with buying/selling

I sold him a cool 1959/1960 Supro Coronado guitar and he started off wanting $50 to replace a scratchy pot which I sent him without issue. Small price to pay to keep everyone happy. He later demanded $3-350 for a full re fret. Pics of the frets were in the listing so full disclosure was made. I mentioned multiple times that he could return it if he was that unhappy (I loved the guitar, just the typical feedback issue with gain being a full hollow body. Frets were just fine for dirty rock n blues. You’re not ripping Hotel California on a stock old Supro) but he chose to completely ignore that and threaten me in multiple ways from sending me a list of people he thought were family members (with addresses & phone numbers) saying he was going to call them all and not stop until one of them paid for the re fret, to saying he was going to find out where I worked so he could have them garnish my wages for screwing him over ..... he was attempting to scam his way into having me cover something that was a main point in the listing. The $50 scratchy pot was one thing but this wasn’t going to fly with me

Sent screen shots to the admins and they took care of business


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

full yikes


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

HolttChris said:


> Hah he got banned after a deal we made went sour resulting in some heated, creepy and uncalled for behaviour. He’s one of the worst people I have dealt with buying/selling
> 
> I sold him a cool 1959/1960 Supro Coronado guitar and he started off wanting $50 to replace a scratchy pot which I sent him without issue. Small price to pay to keep everyone happy. He later demanded $3-350 for a full re fret. Pics of the frets were in the listing so full disclosure was made. I mentioned multiple times that he could return it if he was that unhappy (I loved the guitar, just the typical feedback issue with gain being a full hollow body. Frets were just fine for dirty rock n blues. You’re not ripping Hotel California on a stock old Supro) but he chose to completely ignore that and threaten me in multiple ways from sending me a list of people he thought were family members (with addresses & phone numbers) saying he was going to call them all and not stop until one of them paid for the re fret, to saying he was going to find out where I worked so he could have them garnish my wages for screwing him over ..... he was attempting to scam his way into having me cover something that was a main point in the listing. The $50 scratchy pot was one thing but this wasn’t going to fly with me
> 
> Sent screen shots to the admins and they took care of business


Oh wow. hmmmm I guess him and i never got to a point where there were issues with the deal. 
Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I may be Phineas T. Phreak next.


Just do the original and not the new ones from the movie that isn't out yet.








The new version just doesn't seem right. And the new Fat Freddy's Cat is way off.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Electraglide said:


> The new version just doesn't seem right.


I agree. Does nothing for me.
It's like the writers never read the comics.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

laristotle said:


> I agree. Does nothing for me.
> It's like the writers never read the comics.


Or talk to Gilbert Shelton either.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

HolttChris said:


> Hah he got banned after a deal we made went sour resulting in some heated, creepy and uncalled for behaviour. He’s one of the worst people I have dealt with buying/selling
> 
> I sold him a cool 1959/1960 Supro Coronado guitar and he started off wanting $50 to replace a scratchy pot which I sent him without issue. Small price to pay to keep everyone happy. He later demanded $3-350 for a full re fret. Pics of the frets were in the listing so full disclosure was made. I mentioned multiple times that he could return it if he was that unhappy (I loved the guitar, just the typical feedback issue with gain being a full hollow body. Frets were just fine for dirty rock n blues. You’re not ripping Hotel California on a stock old Supro) but he chose to completely ignore that and threaten me in multiple ways from sending me a list of people he thought were family members (with addresses & phone numbers) saying he was going to call them all and not stop until one of them paid for the re fret, to saying he was going to find out where I worked so he could have them garnish my wages for screwing him over ..... he was attempting to scam his way into having me cover something that was a main point in the listing. The $50 scratchy pot was one thing but this wasn’t going to fly with me
> 
> Sent screen shots to the admins and they took care of business


Wow....


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

As you can see, there is often a lot that goes on behind the scenes when it comes to banning a member. It is not something that we do on a whim, it is not personal, and it's not the first option (unless it's spam). So please understand that while you may miss someone... there is a very good reason why they are not welcome here. We try hard to make sure that this place is taken care of.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)




----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Another one bites the dust...


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Almost 3700 posts in a year and a half. Wow. 
Maybe he’ll have time to deal with the weasels that are infesting his house now.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Seeing that I have never been banned, I have no idea how it works, but... are there warnings?? "Hey, just so you know, there are complaints" or "We've noticed a lot of profanity" "negativity" "blasting of the Mods" etc. 

Anyone?


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

All the most entertaining people seem to get banned, for shame.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

SWLABR said:


> Seeing that I have never been banned, I have no idea how it works, but... are there warnings?? "Hey, just so you know, there are complaints" or "We've noticed a lot of profanity" "negativity" "blasting of the Mods" etc.
> 
> Anyone?


See post #79
I'm betting that there is a reasonable amount of discussion and warnings.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

SWLABR said:


> Seeing that I have never been banned,





LanceT said:


> All the most entertaining people seem to get banned, for shame.


Are you saying I'm boring?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

SWLABR said:


> Seeing that I have never been banned, I have no idea how it works, but... are there warnings?? "Hey, just so you know, there are complaints" or "We've noticed a lot of profanity" "negativity" "blasting of the Mods" etc.
> 
> Anyone?


you get some warnings for sure, it isn't a full blow at once. points system depending on severity per warning, and those add up. that is as far as I've got. I don't know how many you need before they send you home and I'm not sure how long (or permanent) the ban is. I've seen guys get 'banned' for far less than some bad words and they come back all the same. I'm guessing player will be allowed back in


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> Seeing that I have never been banned, I have no idea how it works, but... are there warnings?? "Hey, just so you know, there are complaints" or "We've noticed a lot of profanity" "negativity" "blasting of the Mods" etc.
> 
> Anyone?


None for me. It was Alain's Nero moment.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> None for me. It was Alain's Nero moment.


None for you,.do you mean warnings?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> None for you,.do you mean warnings?


Correct. Not even a 'see ya'.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Correct


That raises some questions, considering I have PMs from the mods regarding your posts and my responsibility as a forum member to report garbage like that immediately. Not to mention a very similar post put colchar over the limit and got him a temporary ban. Maybe you should check up on that record and where it stands 



laristotle said:


> Not even a 'see ya'.


Not totally sure what this means but I’m guessing it’s good to have friends in high places


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

SWLABR said:


> Are you saying I'm boring?


Well if you get banned today you would join the ranks of the entertaining.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

LanceT said:


> Well if you get banned today you would join the ranks of the entertaining.


I'll see what trouble I can get up to then...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> I have PMs from the mods regarding your posts and my responsibility as a forum member to report garbage like that immediately.


Fascinating. Care to share them with me via PM?


vadsy said:


> Not totally sure what this means but I’m guessing it’s good to have friends in high places


No notification saying I'm banned. And yes, Scott did a great job cleaning up the mess.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

This is never an issue if you talk to everybody with the same civility. I've not been here nearly as long as a lot of you, so I don't know where this "hatred" (lack of a better term atm) from one to another comes from. I see it, I just pass it on by. I like to think I've not ended up on the wrong side of somebody, and if I did, I'd like to think a PM would suffice in airing and resolving the issue. I'd also like to think I have no X beside my name in the "Book of the ban hammer".


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Gentlemen, if you want to discuss what banned member you miss, go ahead. We really don't want this to get into a debate on the rules or what people did to be banned.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I miss player99. Never knew what was coming next.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

jayoldschool said:


> We really don't want this to get into a debate on the rules or what people did to be banned.


I'm sorry but why not? the rules aren't a secret, why should the consequences be a mystery?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Fascinating. Care to share them with me via PM?


pM sent, its the one titled podephilia



laristotle said:


> No notification saying I'm banned.


I'm pretty sure you got some notification, as you did get banned


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

BlueRocker said:


> I miss player99. Never knew what was coming next.


I never had any issues with the lad. I believe he has a strong curiosity. I don’t know his flip-side so, if that’s what got him voted off the island, we shall never know. I will confess that in some of my experiences on this forum, I sensed some territorial pissing going on, almost like a pecking order…just my perception.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> I'm pretty sure you got some notification, as you did get banned


perdón hombre, but no, I did not.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> perdón hombre, but no, I did not.


memory didn't preserve as well as the pictures to support it



laristotle said:


> The evolution of my life here at GC
> View attachment 354536
> 
> View attachment 354537
> ...


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> memory didn't preserve as well as the pictures to support it


Yes, I screenshot the pics and saved them because they were/are on the forum like that.
As to getting notified of banishment, again, I wasn't.
I knew that it happened because I couldn't log in.
Being super sleuth, maybe you can solve the mystery?

Ya know, I kinda feel a little honoured that you're so obsessed with me. 😘


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> know, I kinda feel a little honoured that you're so obsessed with me. 😘


Not obsessed, more like disappointing that you can’t handle yourself

let me remind you of when you asked for help, don't be embarrassed, I deal with this sort of thing all the time. I'm happy to help, just the kid of guy I am


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

I just like guitars 🤗


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

vadsy said:


> Not obsessed, more like disappointing that you can’t handle yourself
> 
> let me remind you of when you asked for help, don't be embarrassed, I deal with this sort of thing all the time. I'm happy to help, just the kid of guy I am
> 
> View attachment 356294


Time changes people. You were cool then.
I guess that the 'friends in high places' you referred to were actually you?
If so, thanks for getting me back onboard. I'll be a little gentler on you moving forward.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

laristotle said:


> Time changes people. You were cool then.
> I guess that the 'friends in high places' you referred to were actually you?
> If so, thanks for getting me back onboard. I'll be a little gentler on you moving forward.


they do change but I’ll stay cool for a little while longer

and youre super welcome and thank you


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I was banned by the same guy with no warning either. Dude was being a douche so I sent him a copy and pasted information sheet on what a moderator's duties were. next day when I tried to login I got a message saying i was banned for a certain amount of time (which escapes me now)


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

vadsy said:


> I'm sorry but why not? the rules aren't a secret, why should the consequences be a mystery?


Ya, now we'll get banhammered in the thread about those that are banned.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Honestly I used to have the attitude that any kind of intervention by admins and mods was censorship and "who are they to tell me what to do!". "If two people want to fight let them fight!" then I started a facebook group that grew to 1.7k members. Not huge at all but big enough. When people start getting personal and attacking each other I shut that shit down. And that's what you have to do. That's why they have referees in sports. Imagine a hockey game with no referees?

My opinion and I'm sure lots of people would disagree but you want to make this a more civil place? No more anonymous nicknames. Real names only. And anytime people start getting personal the mods need to step in and lock the thread. When you just let people go at each other, then you get people that are basically enemies. The mere sight of each other's names riles them up. 

I'm here to discuss guitars and the lugnuts on my wife's car. Not to get in fights.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Lugnuts is such a cool word. Lugnuts. I like saying it.

Edit* or two words? Hmmm me no grammar


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

When people disagree there are always going to be fights here and there. There’s no crime calling a stupid post stupid. Have you seen some of the ridiculous shit that some people, including myself, post? There’s always someone that’s going to up the stakes...always. Sure there’s a time to step in but there’s a time to let things go sometimes too.

A discussion where there is no disagreement or conflict at all, where we all agree and pat each other on the back doesn’t hold ANYONE’S interest for long.

Disagreements are what keep you engaged. Even a little jab here and there is fine. There’s a line that sometimes gets crossed though and things start to get toxic. Then of course there needs to be some moderation.

What I truly find interesting is when one person starts making comments about their opinions of someone whom I’ve met, whether good or bad...but they don’t seem that way at all to me. I just don’t see it. It’s all about perception.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I disagree.


----------

